# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Dianabol-10 Medina Pharma Labs

## Hormon

Dianabol -10 Medina Pharma Labs

  

100 tablets, 10 mg/each, 25 $

After 4 days of using (30 mg ED solo) I've gained 4 kg of body mass (water retention because of kcal intake drastic change 2000 -> 5000 kcal?), my strenght hasn't increased spectaculary, libido is constant, haven't experienced any serious stimulation. Mild abdominal pain after administration. It has poorly sweet, sour and bitter taste when dissolved under the tongue, no numbness or something characetristic.

Would blood tests of total testosterone and E2 confirm Dbol presence in the body?

Real or fake?

----------

